# Drew a spring bear tag



## Kevlar (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey folks,
I drew a spring bear archery tag. I am wondering what kind of issues you have had when registering a bait station. It sounds like alot of hoops to jump through and I wonder how easy the governing land & wildlife agencies are to deal with on this process.
Thanks in advance,
Kevlar


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

first you need to locate where you want your station(s) up to 2. use your gps and mark your area. township,county,gps location what bait you tend to use. take to the areas forest service for a letter of approval. then take to dwr for the license. they will give you permits that must be hung around the station and visible from all 4 sides. you must be away from campsite,ponds creeks and trails. remember you can not bait until start of season. the bear proc. will tell you anything else i forgot. also you must go to dwr for a application first. if you need more help pm me. good luck ps what area did you draw? everybody i worked with was very helpfull. also get to know the bear bioligist in your area they were also helpfull.


----------

